# What kind of frog?



## Jaap (31 Aug 2015)

Hi

I have a new one now 

What are these and do they need water or land?  I am guessing land!












Thanks


----------



## Edvet (31 Aug 2015)

Tree frog, Hyla arborea i guess
http://soortprotocollenflora-enfaun...ortprotocollenflora-enfaunawet/boomkikker.pdf
Not sure wether keeping is illegal, i think it is.


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> Tree frog, Hyla arborea i guess
> http://soortprotocollenflora-enfaun...ortprotocollenflora-enfaunawet/boomkikker.pdf
> Not sure wether keeping is illegal, i think it is.


+ 1...and it's indeed on the endangered list.


----------



## Jaap (1 Sep 2015)

Really? Well I gues then I have to release them back to nature...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

